

Hitler's Mein Kampf Seen As Self-Help Guide For India's Business Students - cruise02
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/04/22/hitlers-mein-kampf-seen-a_n_190064.html

======
cruise02
If they like _Mein Kampf_ , then I enthusiastically recommend Niccolò
Machiavelli's _The Prince_.

